# A Fine Predicament



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I am nearly 70 years old and am not wealthy, but have a few thousand dollars per year of disposable income for travel and grins--I suppose one would say we (I and my wife, who cares nothing about opera) are upper-middle-class. 

I am trying to decide between a couple of choices (and looking for more from those here):

--Choice A. New York's Metropolitan Opera is putting on the entire Wagner Ring Cycle next year, with Christine Goerke singing Brünnhilde. Tickets are selling out briskly. This would be spring, April-May and take about a week. I estimate it would cost roughly $2,000 for decent tickets, hotel and travel expenses (maybe closer to $3,000 counting food).

The many pro's of this choice are, I think Goerke is a fine singer; I have never seen a single Ring opera live, much less the entire cycle (and this astonishes me now that I write it like that; I have loved Wagner's music since early adulthood; but I have seen Meistersinger, Tannhäuser, Dutchman, all live); and the Robert LePage production, for better or worse, will once again be on display.Other pro's: it's New York, and there are many things one can do to fill an entire week. 

The con's of this choice are: It's New York. Been there, done that. I have been fortunate enough to see many wonderful operas there, including Idomeneo, those above, Ballo in Maschera, maybe eight different operas in all.

--Choice B. Figure out if I can see several operas at the ROH London without having to spend several weeks in a hotel there. A week or a bit more would be lovely, but I can't spend much over 3 grand. 

Pro's. I have only seen two opera here: Debbie Voigt in all her vast, flowing, pre-little-black-dress lushness singing the Empress in Frau Ohne Schatten opposite Johan Botha (may he RIP), led by Thielemann; and Christine Schäfer, Paolo Gavazzeni, and Marcelo Alvarez in a fine Rigoletto. Also, I love London! Just can't afford to stay there too long. No con's other than, it's not the Ring.

--Choice C. All ye world-weary traveling opera-lovers, are there suggestions for spring or summer 2019 that I should consider in addition to the two above, before I make my choice? I am flying from Southwest Virginia in the U.S., if that factors in. Not a lot of world-class opera hereabouts.

Thank you in advance for your comments, which I will sincerely appreciate.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Just to add to your dilemma, have you considered the Munich Opera Festival in June/July every year? Tickets are usually cheaper than the ROH and there are often a couple of free open air concerts too, although I can't see any advertised at the moment. If you really wanted to push the boat out, the Salzburg Festival begins towards the end of July, so you could combine the two, although ticket prices for Salzburg are eye-watering.

June 2019 performances are here.

July 2019 performances are here.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

For me I think it would depend a lot on what you though of the operas/casts/productions that you could see in London. Looking at the same time period it looks like the most you could see is 3 to 4 operas, counting one from ENO if times right.

Do you want to see Le nozze, Carmen, Boris Godunov, and Noye's Fludde? (Or La fille du régiment instead of Boris) Or Tosca, Andrea Chenier, and Dido? Or Forza del Destino, Faust, and the world premiere of Jack the Ripper?


I will also note that San Francisco opera does a summer festival of sorts, with three operas in rotation. In 3 or so days one could see Rusalka, Orlando, and Carmen (the casts all look nice to me). The symphony is also in full swing (also including Noye's Fludde, here paired with L'enfant et les sortilèges). SF Opera does offer out-of-town subscription packages for visitors.


Good luck finding a good opera vacation! It sounds like you have some great choices, and I'm sure any of them would be fun!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems to me you have forgotten one important point. You said your wife cares nothing for opera. Assuming that she would still be willing to go along with one of your choices, can you actually picture her sitting through a complete Ring cycle? 
Torture comes to mind.

I have yet to hear of bad cast choices with the ROH. They're not exactly a second class outfit. And a week in London sounds delicious. Especially with a wife who would likely seem much more amenable.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

My dear wife is perfectly content to stay home and take care of the cats. She is aware of my tastes and supports me in them. But thanks for reminding me. We plan other vacations within the U.S. that have nothing to do with music.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barelytenor said:


> My dear wife is perfectly content to stay home and take care of the cats. She is aware of my tastes and supports me in them. But thanks for reminding me. We plan other vacations within the U.S. that have nothing to do with music.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


I have a wife who is a musician but doesn't like opera. I did recently drag her along to see Figaro but could see she didn't really enjoy it too much, so I won't ask her to come with me again. I solve the problem by seeing broadcasts on the cinema screen which are inexpensive (compared with the cost of going to the Met) or other means like DVD or Youtube. I note the Met Ring is to be broadcast (at least Die Walkure) so I would recommend an evening at the cinema. I'll probably go myself even though I find an evening of Wagner can be rather tedious in places. I went to see Tristan and although I didn't enjoy it too much it was only at the cost of a cinema ticket.
The other thing about the recent Met Tristan is that the production was awful imo. That is the other factor in going to an opera house these days. You never know whether you are going to see Wagner, Verdi, Mozart or something dreamed up by some hack who appears to think his genius is pre-eminent. You can spend any awful lot of money and come away disappointed. At the cinema you can at least (as a gentleman I met did at a simply awful ROH broadcast Giovanni) call it 'a load of crap' without too much regret!
One other thing. I'm 70 and I look on holidays as times to be spent with my wife. Great to spend your money sharing the autumn of life together! Try a cruise!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> My dear wife is perfectly content to stay home and take care of the cats. She is aware of my tastes and supports me in them. But thanks for reminding me. We plan other vacations within the U.S. that have nothing to do with music.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


In that case, go for the Ring -- a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't speak for anyone else, but seeing a live "Boris" is on my bucket list. Also, if your wife is into London, she could drag you to live theatre in the West End, there are wonderful museums, and more orchestras per capita than in any other ciity in the world.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Barelytenor said:


> My dear wife is perfectly content to stay home and take care of the cats. She is aware of my tastes and supports me in them. But thanks for reminding me. We plan other vacations within the U.S. that have nothing to do with music.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


Sounds like you have a great marriage.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I would choose The Ring in New York.

London is beautiful, yes, but London will still be there the year after next with other opportunities.

Ring productions are not a yearly event--more like a once-in-a-lifetime chance for most of us. You've got to grasp the chance when you have it.

You can always shut your eyes to ignore a bad scene in an unattractive production; but to hear that music live! If you don't go won't you regret the lost opportunity?

Good luck--and best wishes!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There are other operas scheduled at the Met mext season which would be worth seeing although I can't recall all of them offhand . The world premiere of "Marnie " by Nico Muhly looks interesting . 
Also, Gustavo Dudamel is making his Met debut next season, with I believe, nothing less than Otello . 
I haven't heard him conduct opera and he doesn't have a lot of experience conducting it, but the plus side to this is he hasn't been jaded by years of operatic routine, and could possibly give one hell of an exciting performance .


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd go with B or C. I saw Siegfried and Gotterdammerung at the Met the first year of the Lepage RING, and found the production gimmicky - the contraption is more of a distraction than anything else.

That said, I *am* going to the RING at the Met next spring, but that's largely because I'm attending a professional meeting in NYC the same week as Cycle 2, so I'll already be there. And I have to admit that I want to hear Goerke, Schager, and Volle in the flesh (I've heard Goerke several times, but not the other two).


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'd go with The Ring in New York. There's nothing like seeing a complete cycle and if you are a Goerke fan then I think I would choose that. Alternatively there are loads of wonderful cities in Europe with good opera, so depending on your tastes it would be worth looking on the websites of opera houses in Milan, Berlin, Vienna and Munich too to see if there are any of your favourites with singers you like in.

I would avoid planning any trips to London next spring until the political situation here has become more certain.

N.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to sound so uninformed but what's the problem with the political situation? Do you mean Brexit, and what does that have to do with my going to the opera? I think I am usually pretty up on world affairs but worrying about Trump is a full-time job. 

Thank you.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would do the Ring as long as it is a traditional production. I walked out of Walkure in DC set in Appalachia...... O ..... M..... GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goerke is supposed to be the best there is today.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> Sorry to sound so uninformed but what's the problem with the political situation? Do you mean Brexit, and what does that have to do with my going to the opera? I think I am usually pretty up on world affairs but worrying about Trump is a full-time job.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes, Brexit. It is uncertain what is going to happen in the UK after 29 March 2019. Unless an agreement is reached before March next year there could be chaos at UK airports next spring and summer:

"There would also seem to be some slight complications for foreign aircraft. The EU (EASA) has in the past dealt with foreign airlines and issued their TCO approvals, permitting them to operate in the territory of EU Member States (and the Efta States).

But once the UK leaves the EU, these airlines will no longer have authority to operate in the UK. Thus, the British authorities (presumably the CAA) will have to set up its own approval programme, and invite all the foreign carriers (including EU/Efta carriers) to apply.

No doubt these minor details can be attended to quite swiftly, once the CAA has recruited and trained the extra staff."

To put it in American terms, would you let Trump organise your vacation? If not I wouldn't rely on the UK Government to sort this all out next year.

N.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

10 European Opera Festivals. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/arts-and-culture/best-opera-festivals-in-europe/

The Arena Opera Festival in Verona looks exceptional!
https://www.arena.it/arena/en


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I would do the Ring as long as it is a traditional production. I walked out of Walkure in DC set in Appalachia...... O ..... M..... GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goerke is supposed to be the best there is today.


I live in Appalachia and believe me, there ain't no Brünnhildes and Wotans lurking around down in these hills. I would've walked out too on that.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The Conte said:


> Yes, Brexit. It is uncertain what is going to happen in the UK after 29 March 2019. Unless an agreement is reached before March next year there could be chaos at UK airports next spring and summer:
> 
> "There would also seem to be some slight complications for foreign aircraft. The EU (EASA) has in the past dealt with foreign airlines and issued their TCO approvals, permitting them to operate in the territory of EU Member States (and the Efta States).
> 
> ...


My, my, that sounds like one big cacapoo! Hope they get it straightened out. And thanks for the info.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

